# The Ultimate Halloween Night?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What is your ideal or ultimate dream in terms of how you would spend October 31st? Would it be at home with your haunt, or would it be hosting a party, or somewhere else in the world doing something else?

Tell us what your "ultimate" dream Halloween day/night would be like?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually, I kind of live my Halloween dream each year at my home. My brother and his son (my two favorite workers) and a few other friends love being part of Halloween each year. We all have an absolute blast trying to scare the ones who want to be scared and making sure that everyone who visits has fun. After it's all done, we either just hang out talking about the different scares each person pulled off or else we put in one of the Halloween movies. For me, it is all about providing something unique for the trick or treaters in this area, I love doing it and the only thing that I will change is the various props throughout the years


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, I kinda agree with Fick...I get to live out my "Dream Halloween" every year!  I host a party and it is always a blast. 

Although, honestly, we do our party before Halloween because lots of my friends have kids and they want to do the trick r treat thing. I guess for everything to be perfect in my mind, the party would actually be on Halloween. And our house would be more suited to look like a haunted house. Our house is old, but it's very much a little desert adobe place. It would be awesome to have a more eastern looking victorian type place.  

And I would like to have more help. It's really just me who builds everything, plans everything, cooks, runs the games, etc etc. It would be more fun and less stressful for me if I had some help. 

And it wouldn't be 90 degrees out. This year and last year we got nice temperatures for Halloween, but a few years back....oh lord! It truly was 92 degrees during the day and 75at night. TOO HOT to really feel like Halloween.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely i live my halloween dream every single year, but there is one other thing i would love to do besides halloween at my house. I would really like just once to go to transylvania and have a halloween party in the real castle dracula.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to join in the crowd and say I also live my Halloween dream with Roxy sharing in the fun of our haunt.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aaaaaawwwww..... you people are so sweet  I'm sure my ideal Halloween would be something that would take place at MY house, with MY haunt... two things I don't actually have at this time.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

My dream would be doing my haunt but having so many kids I run out of candy and the weather being perfect, no rain, snow and warmth!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love doing the big tot thing every year. But just one year I'd like to go to a big gathering where they have a couple hundred people and give out prizes for costumes. And it might be nice to go to a party someone else was hosting. That's why Halloween should be more than one night. So we could do everything.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be doing it this year. Going to Salem Mass with my sweetie for the big Witch's Ball. And the big Vampire Ball. And the big Zombie Ball. Although the decor will still be up here at home. My mother-in-law will be passing out the treats. I must admit, I am bummed about not being around to catch all the praise.


----------

